# Babywearing is "lazy"?



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I was going on a trail walk with DD, DS and my friend and her DD. I put Andrew in my peanut shell (goo-ga.com) and she (my friend) says to me "my uncle says those {slings in general I assume} are lazy". Her uncle and aunt are due next month. (FTR she doesn't BW but she didn't agree that they're lazy)
Has anyone ever hear baby wearing is lazy??? I thought I'd heard it all!
I bet he doesn't think strollers and baby buckets are lazy though








On a realated note, DP and the kids and I were at an ice cream place having some might yummy ice cream when I saw a couple and their baby get out of their car. I rolled my eyes and grunted. DP (very new to anything AP related- I'm the only one who's ever exposed him) says "what? do you know him? do you know her? ooooo! I get it! It's because they're carrying the baby in his carseat!!!" I was proud. I think I'm finally getting through... then he says "yup, they aren't carrying him. That's it. If she doesn't at least pull out a boob and feed that baby right here, we would NEVER be friends with them!"








LAZY! SHEESH
Seriously, is that a COMMON view???????


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dunno. But that IS the reason I babywear and definately one of the top 5 for why I breastfeed!! (Or half the other things I do....)


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
It's because they're carrying the baby in his carseat!!!" I was proud. I think I'm finally getting through... then he says "yup, they aren't carrying him. That's it. If she doesn't at least pull out a boob and feed that baby right here, we would NEVER be friends with them!"



















He's funny.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I think people make comments like that maybe because they had to work so hard with their own babies...and now they're jealous because you seem to have it so easy.

Like, "I had to lug that baby bucket all the way into the store and back, what a workout!" and so seeing you easily slinging a babe makes them a little defensive and the lazy word creeps up...


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Turn it around; ask them what they mean. Look stunned at the appropriate points!

I bet it is something along the lines of spoiling them; you are too lazy to put them across the room and train them to be compliant; you give in to whatever they want because you're afraid to do the "work" that is "required" or some such. Whatever, dude.


----------



## Layna (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *attachedmamaof3* 
I dunno. But that IS the reason I babywear and definately one of the top 5 for why I breastfeed!! (Or half the other things I do....)

Same Here! It's just so much easier!


----------



## TirzhaZ (Jun 15, 2007)

In one respect it is lazy. Like PP's said, that's part of the reason I do it. Besides the fact that babywearing and breastfeeding are what's best for baby, it's what is best for my sanity sometimes too! I mean, why do I want to spend time mixing bottles or soothing a baby that is strapped to a carseat when I could just wear her and pop out the boob for her whenever she needs it?

Then again, tell those people that think it is lazy to hike around every day with an extra 15 - 20 pounds strapped to their front or back and see how lazy they think it is then. Strollers have wheels. They pretty much walk themselves!

Babywearing + Breastfeeding = The World's Greatest Workout!


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh yes, babywearing is very lazy. I don't need to dance, make faces, twirl toys and fly through the grocery store at the speed of light because my dd is quite content just hanging out.

Sounds like your DP is alright


----------



## Hobie (Aug 15, 2007)

Lazy...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I can see it. I can't be bothered to figure out how to fold/unfold a big stroller and pack it into my small car. So much easier to just pop her in a sling or something.

And yeah, laziness is definitely in my top 5 reasons why I breastfeed. #2, I believe, right after "best for the baby".


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Definitely lazy in the "go with the flow" sort of way. (For breastfeeding and babywearing)

I feel like mamas who make all the these AP things out to be _such hard work_ just discourage those new parents who are on the fence about the way to go! I think we need to promote the idea that it's what's best for the baby, what's best for the family, and what's best for us. What a joy breastfeeding and babywearing is--I feel kinda sad for mamas (and papas, for bw-ing) who don't get to experience it.


----------



## hypatia (Apr 29, 2002)

I think she's confusing "lazy" with "efficient."


----------



## ChrisR (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't see it as necessarily lazy, it's just not making extra work on myself.


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hypatia* 
I think she's confusing "lazy" with "efficient."









My thoughts exactly.


----------



## calidarling (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hypatia* 
I think she's confusing "lazy" with "efficient."









:


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Ooo, good point hypatia.

It's not lazy. It's not more work, either. It's different work, and _much, much better_. Right now I can't sit down because Naked Baby is asleep on my back (he can tell the difference between standing/swaying and sitting on the ball, and he has a _definite_ preference







). So I could easily go all martyr-y, and moan about how hard babywearing is. Of course, because I was wearing him on my back, he was happy and content to be looking around for half an hour, chewing on his fist, insteading of crying and yelling at me, and me having to run around trying to distract him and figure out what he wanted (which was, actually, to be on my back!). Plus I got a bunch of laundry folded, another load started, the dishes done, and made myself a snack.

People who think babywearing, or any other attachment practice (aka _parenting_), is either "lazy" or "too hard" just doesn't understand. It's way too outside their worldview, and they're trying to dismiss it. It's not lazy, it's not difficult, it's just _life_.


----------



## dfunk98 (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TirzhaZ* 
In one respect it is lazy. Like PP's said, that's part of the reason I do it. Besides the fact that babywearing and breastfeeding are what's best for baby, it's what is best for my sanity sometimes too! I mean, why do I want to spend time mixing bottles or soothing a baby that is strapped to a carseat when I could just wear her and pop out the boob for her whenever she needs it?

Then again, tell those people that think it is lazy to hike around every day with an extra 15 - 20 pounds strapped to their front or back and see how lazy they think it is then. Strollers have wheels. They pretty much walk themselves!

Babywearing + Breastfeeding = The World's Greatest Workout!

Really!!
If anyone that called babywearers "lazy" had a baby strapped to them for <insert length of time here>, I think they'd be singing a _very_ different tune!! I don't know about everyone else here, but my 2 1/2 yo dd is very squirmy!! Forget wearing her, it's workout enough trying to keep her from wiggling!!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't babywear (not opposed to it, just haven't tried) but I do carry my baby "by himself" (i.e., not in his carseat) when we walk, etc., and boy do I get a lot of stares. I guess it is lazy, though, compared to having to carry an extra 10lbs worth of carseat, lol.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

I use my baby carseat for things like going out to eat, shopping for clothes (so I can try things on!!), etc. They're not ALL bad.

That said................LOVE my carrier.


----------



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I would have asked what exactly she meant, particularly since she was quoting her 'uncle'. It sounds like she didn't really kjnow what to think of babywearing, and he was the only person who had given her any sort of opinion on it.

I don't think it's lazy at all. I think it's very effecient, and hard work, too, carrying a baby around on your body! Nothing lazy about it, with the exception of maybe being lazy and not wanting to carry around the extra 10 lbs. that the baby carseat carrier would add!


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

Lazy? I definitely do not feel lazy when I drive (that part is lazy) somewhere and then put my dear baby in a sling or wrap to go into a store. it is not as easy as grabbing my bucket from the backseat. In the long run it is much more efficient and easier to be hands free however. IMO! I guess you get a workout no matter ....either from carrying the big plastic thing or getting the baby into the wrap and then carrying physically with your body







ha ha

It amazes me that people have comments NO MATTER what you do!

ps your dp/dh is HILARIOUS, um i mean perhaps sarcastic. reminds me of someone i know well








rock on sista


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I would so much rather carry DS than DS plus the fifteen pounds of baby bucket carseat. And maneuvering the stroller can be just such a pain, especially on anything but a smooth, level surface. So I guess I'm lazy (although, like Hypatia, I prefer the term "efficient").

Really, there's no special virtue to suffering. When work is pleasant, we manage to do more of it.


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

its not lazy its easier. and conforrtble. end enjoyable for mom and child. how is it lazy to strap 25 pounds to the side of me? i think thats more work then pushing a stroller. dont you?


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:

I dunno. But that IS the reason I babywear and definately one of the top 5 for why I breastfeed!! (Or half the other things I do....)
ITA with this.... I do these things because they are simple- I do not have to lug any heavy crap with me or mess with nasty formula- I am a get up and go and bring as light and little as possible!! I even think cloth diapers are in the "lazy" arena- lol... I mean do I really want to go to the store and shop for the right size and brand and then stand in line and write a check and drive home and then when I am out search for a garbage?? H-E-double hockey sticks NO!

If that means I am lazy- fine with me!


----------



## Krisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, maybe it's lazy because it's so easy! (lol).
I couldn't ever carry the baby bucket for it was too heavy and awkward for me! So in that regard, babywearing was waaayyy easier & lighter! I am almost always shocked when I see people struggling with these things - I guess they just don't know!
Oh and my dd hated her stroller so that saved me from lugging that thing around - I always carried a pouch rolled up in my bag so I could put her in it at any single moment - that was pretty darn easy too.
And let me also say that breastfeeding was the easiest of all and it was almost always the cure to any complaint she ever had & still is!


----------



## runnermama (Aug 27, 2007)

I am confussed as to why he would consider it lazy? Since you have your hands free? My MIL is critical of my baby wearing and wants me to put my tiny newborn in the crib to cry!
But to the couple with the baby in the car seat, my little guy has major reflux and after I nurse him he needs to be still and upright, he is being held all the other time even when we sleep. But his little throat spits up less when he is in his car seat 15-30 min after I nurse I really think as moms the one thing we can do is judge each other less we have the hardest most important job lets help each other!


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Yep, babywearing is lazy.....what's the issue here? I'm lazy when I prefer to wear my child on my back while cleaning the house, rather than have him chase me, crying at my ankles while I get stuff done. Plus, he plays with my hair when he's on my back...ahhh, love it.

Anything that's easy, convenient and healthy for mom and baby's attachment is ok with me. Who needs to mess with a stroller or carseat when you can just throw baby into a sling and forget about him/her? Why mess with bottles and extra baggage when you've got boob already packed and sterilized?

Lisa (mom of 3 wonderful children)


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I guess you could call it lazy. Hey I am not keen on doing the baby bucket barbell routine myself. We used it for two months. Mainly left it in the car. I've used the sling from day four on. People are so jealous.







:


----------



## phreedom (Apr 19, 2007)

The only time I really used the the bucket other than as a carseat was to click it in the stroller when she was really little and was sleeping and we were going to be out for a while. Even that was annoying. To just lug around the carrier in my arms is just a PITA and too heavy. I would rather just carry my baby.


----------



## DBassett (May 15, 2007)

Lazy?







:

No, just easier. Easy doesn't always equal lazy. It's not just easier, they've done studies showing it's better for the child.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

How is it lazy? Lugging around extra weight is not lazy.







:


----------



## phreedom (Apr 19, 2007)

Whatever happened to ¨work smarter, not harder¨ ?


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

Babywearing + Breastfeeding = The World's Greatest Workout!
Amen to that, Sister! We're still bf (6 mo) but we had a babywearing break and I immediately stopped losing weight. The stroller has been banned for the last 3 weeks and I'm losing 4 lbs a week now. Yay for bw!


----------



## sallyg6 (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phreedom* 
Whatever happened to ¨work smarter, not harder¨ ?









:

Exactly the reason why I breastfed and co-slept. Maybe I'd have been a babywearer too, but I'd never even heard of it then







:


----------



## heggie (May 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdavis337* 
I use my baby carseat for things like going out to eat, shopping for clothes (so I can try things on!!), etc.









:
The other time the bucket is convenient is if DS is asleep already (which happens frequently when we're driving). That said, I have a "car MT" that sits tucked in next to the emergency CDs, baby-hat, and change of clothes. If his eyes are close to open, then in the MT he goes!


----------

